# Cyathopharynx foai Sibwesa questions ...



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

I just bought 2 Cyathopharynx foai Sibwesa (15cm) roughly 6 inches? At the moment they are both not showing any colors. Anyways how can you tell the difference between males and females C. foai ?

Supplier told me should be a pair, but just trying to make sure ...

thanks!


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

you will know a difference when the male colors up  
Cyathopharynx lose almost all there colors when the are moved to a new tank, it just stresses them out to much. It will come back as long as there tank is set up right for them and there are no aggressive tank mates. Also the males fins will be a lot more elongated than the females short and stubby ones


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Try shining a light on their sides and see if there is any color.
Mine started to show color at four inches and were breeding at 5 inches.
You might see black on the fins or a little sparkle on the sides.
If you are lucky to have a pair you may not be so lucky as the female might be pestered to death. You should have at least two females.
Below are pics of just maturing male, and a male three months later.


----------



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks punman
one of them is showing shiny blue on the side of his body and a bit of black on the fins. The other one is totally silver but seem to be more aggressive; got this feeling they both male :-?

BTW NICE FISH!


----------



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

Furcifer158 said:


> you will know a difference when the male colors up
> Cyathopharynx lose almost all there colors when the are moved to a new tank, it just stresses them out to much. It will come back as long as there tank is set up right for them and there are no aggressive tank mates. Also the males fins will be a lot more elongated than the females short and stubby ones


mine are about 6 inches and the fins are not as long as the one punman has, well i just got them today ... maybe should be a bit patient


----------



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

oh one more question about foai tankmates .... right now i got a L14 pleco, 1 clown loach, and 3 moba front, do you think they will work well together in future?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

maybe not the moba's when they are full grown. they will not let them foai spawn. at least in my experience. also what size tank do you have them in. i have some ventralis in with my mpimbwe fronts and never had a problem, but that was in a 240


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

o ya what is you ph at if you have an L14 in with tangs
just wondering :fish:


----------



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

tank is pretty small now ... 120cm (L) x 45cm (w), but will get a bigger one soon

for Ph never checked before but its pretty high in shanghai. the L14 is doing fine with corals rocks (plus seasalt) and no wood 

anyways i got a pic of my foai let me know if its a male sibwesa 

http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh26 ... 54e5b0.jpg


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

looks like a female to me


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

or just a non mature male 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

It still could be a male. My females don't have that much color in the dorsal fin.


----------



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

i am also thinking it could be a female ... now they are not even eating but wasting everywhere


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

what are you feeding them?


----------



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

Furcifer158 said:


> what are you feeding them?


first day no feeding, and today i gave them some JBL Novo Vert (veggies) only one of them is eating it, other one is not eating at all.

They both wasting a lot and not a white stringy poop ... maybe its not comfortable enough yet?


----------



## crusht (Jan 7, 2005)

I would like to bet the fish in the picture is a male. Ventrals seem to have passed the female length.


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

Furcifer158 said:


> looks like a female to me


I agree with furcifer,
Female, the pelvic fins would not be that short on male at that size. The dominent female will usually show some color in their flanks. I've got 2 Nasuta green females that show great color. they are even digging their own bowers because there is no male to help them 

Punman, your have grown to be sweet 8) I bet if you take a picture of your female with flash, you'll get the same result.

Steve


----------



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

yea i thought so too, at this size they should be at least showing some colors(the guy told me 100% male). I also bought couple of moba front and they look like ikola! just dont think the people here are honest at all


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks like a male to me, probably had it's ventrals nipped off.


----------



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

Try treating them for internal parasites.

FYI I have 9 WC Foai. I imported them, and they wouldnt eat at all. Itsa been 3 weeks and 2 treatments later they are munching away. You also might need more foai to make them happy


----------

